# Has anyone taken TRILEPTAL



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

I'd been on zoloft 200mg for a few years but was also feeling very irritated and angry. My doctor put me on trileptal a few weks ago told me to stop the zoloft and immediately go to prozac 40mg. Ive been feeling anxious, devoid of any joy and feeling a bit like I'm going crazy. I lessened the trileptal don't think it agrees with me and am not sure that just because I have constant depression with irritability means I'm bi Polar. Anyone have experience with all of this??????????


----------



## bups212 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi newlearner,I am also brand new here. I have not taken nor heard of trileptal, however, what you might be going through is a withdrawl off zoloft. (This is one subject I have researched extensivly) I think it is strange that your dr. did not wean you off zoloft even as he added new meds. What you are going through is "normal". If you are not feeling better, I would take zoloft again and see if you feel better, then slowly taper. Of course, you should consult your dr. too. I also find it strange that you were on zoloft if you are bi polar. Most SSRI's are contraindicated (right word??) for people with bi polar because they often send people into mania. Perhaps you should get a new doc?? I was on Zoloft for years, but my anxiety and D were so bad that they switched me to effexor, which made me severely C! I am currently on Welbutrin and Lexapro. I still have anxiety and D tho. Anyway, hang in there- and talk to another Dr. if this one doesn't listen!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have heard of trileptal but do not know much about it. I do know about depression and anxiety and irritability! SSRI's can induce mania, especially if you are prone to BPI,BPII or cyclothymia (lesser forms of BPI). I cannot tolerate AT ALL antidepressants as I get even more irritable, angry, anxiety ridden,etc. I do not understand how your doctor could put you on zoloft for years and then just expect you to go off suddenly. That doesn't sound right at all to me. I think most of those SSRI's cause some type of withdrawal for most people especially if you've been on it a long time. I have a GREAT doctor who has just put me on Lamictal, a mood stabilizer that specifically seems to help people with BPII with more depression and anxiety than mania. I also take Klonopin as needed. Do you think you might need to consult with a new doctor? ALso, Prozac is known for 'dulling' emotions and feelings in some people. My dr. says he does not prescribe it anymore as a first choice drug. As far as antidepressants he prefers Lexapro. However, like I said, I do not take antidepressants as they tend to make me hypomanic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2003)

As I posted to you on a couple of other threads, newlearner, Trileptal is an anticonvulsant medication that can be used to treat anything from epilepsy to mood disorders. It works similarly to the Depakote that I just started taking. Here is a site with more information: http://bipolar.about.com/library/meds/bl-m...carbazepine.htm Again, hope this helps, and hope you find some relief soon, Evie


----------

